# need help please



## sweptline64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm new here and I need help I haven't got the first clue how to design a Layout all I've ever done before was a simple oval as I never had room for a layout but now I do and have no idea how to do it. The room is 11 feet by 11 feet I do have one problem the door is in one corner of the room. I want a mountain and as many industry as possible but I do want lots of scenery on the Layout I also do want a river I would like a transfer dock and open to any other industry suggestions I do plan on realistic operation also I would like a lift out bridge at the doorway it of course would probably have to run at an angle as the door swings in that's about it I would appreciate any help you guys can give me. Thanks I forgot to mention that I am modeling in ho scale and again the room is 11x11


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sweptline64 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here and I need help I haven't got the first clue how to design a Layout all I've ever done before was a simple oval as I never had room for a layout but now I do and have no idea how to do it. The room is 11 feet by 11 feet I do have one problem the door is in one corner of the room. I want a mountain and as many industry as possible but I do want lots of scenery on the Layout I also do want a river I would like a transfer dock and open to any other industry suggestions I do plan on realistic operation also I would like a lift out bridge at the doorway it of course would probably have to run at an angle as the door swings in that's about it I would appreciate any help you guys can give me. Thanks



First thing to do, is post the size your going to model.
What scale?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... ambitious plans. Sounds like exciting potential.

That said, if you're a newbie to building a layout, you might consider doing something smaller as a practive / trial run before you jump into the full 11x11 setup. I've seen a lot of guys here on the forum tout "the things they'd do over", and guys who've built the small layout first, as a stepping stone into a larger / more complex one.

Not trying to scare you away, but just food for thought ...

You should get your hands on some track layout planning software. A couple of options (though there are several out there):

AnyRail ... you can download a free starter version ... www.anyrail.com

SCARM ... freeware ... the software developer is a member on our forum ... http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html

Regards,

TJ


----------



## sweptline64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks For the info tj and I actually have done a small oval layout before using the plaster over wire method For my scenery and I want to do the foam board method this time. Also I have to wait till I get my computer back from the shop to try the software you recommended right now I only have my android phone to access the internet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And what gauge are you building for, HO or N?


----------



## sweptline64 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm building for HO gauge


----------

